# Worlds worst boob jobs



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

I must be getting old as some of em look ok to me 

http://mylikes.com/l/1tYkZ

Would be interesting to hear the views of everyone else


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

some looked alright

i think my favourite is granny boobs and the bikini bottoms with it


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Think it's cause they either lumpy, lop sided or just balloons except Tara Reids which are like diary lea triangles!

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

pass on the lot tbh.....


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

#3 is very :lol: :lol:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

some of them are disgusting, nothing wrong with a few but uniboob made me :lol:


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

There is one a blond that looks as though they have put the boobs in her lips :?


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Not to be viewed after a big meal.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Dislike :?


----------

